# Weber River Retriever Club Banquet



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

WRRC will be having our annual Banquet on Friday March 15th. The banquet will be held at Jeremiah's in Ogden once again. We will have a great time, prizes, and a couple auction items as well. Everyone is welcome and we would love to have ya. If you are new or wanting to get involved in the dog games feel free to come out and introduce yourself.

$25 per person.

RSVP with Eric Fryer
[email protected]
801-686-3714

I rarely check PM's here so please e-mail or call


----------

